

Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to be named Trusty Tahr - nitins
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295

======
oellegaard
Google search queries for "tahr" increased by 1000%

~~~
prattmic
We shall see in a few days.

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=tahr#q=tahr%2C%20trus...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=tahr#q=tahr%2C%20trusty%20tahr&date=today%201-m&cmpt=q)

------
gtaylor
They're going to bring Mir/XMir in for an LTS? That seems to be risky to me.
These large Canonical-backed projects seem to have a whole lot of rough spots
on launch day. upstart and Unity both were very buggy initially.

Or is this going to be one of those cases where they come out aiming for LTS,
but end up pushing it back to the next release?

~~~
randallsquared
Rick Spencer said last night at a release party that he expected that 14.10
would have Mir, since otherwise his team would have to support early-2014 Mir
for years, which he didn't want to do because it's still improving so quickly.

If I understand correctly, Mir is currently used only on the phone edition.

~~~
gtaylor
Did you mean 14.10 would have XOrg, or am I reading this way wrong?

~~~
randallsquared
I mean that Mir will not replace X until 14.10, so the 14.04 LTS release will
still use X by default. A lot of people have been worried about Mir being
launched as the default desktop display server in an LTS, and when I spoke
about it with Rick, he said that he wasn't planning for Mir to be the default
in 14.04, and the reason why was that it was changing rapidly still, and the
Mir they could put in 14.04 would likely not have stopped changing rapidly
yet, but would have to be supported in a bugfix-only fashion for years after
2014.

------
mrbill
Now all I can think of is a guy named Jimbob wanting to get a set of four
tahrs for his truck.

------
freehunter
"At least we know now who belongs to the Open Source Tea Party"

Ouch! Shuttleworth doesn't shy away from controversy. It's not a bad thing to
be polarizing in a quickly-moving industry, but that comment seemed pretty
harsh.

~~~
ElliotH
I don't see why he's helping incite the bizarre religious wars that have
started up lately about Mir vs Wayland, Systemd vs Everyone, Unity vs
Everyone.

The great thing about a Linux system is we can choose the components we want.
If he wants Mir and Unity and Upstart in his distro then great.If I want
Wayland and Systemd and Gnome 3 then I can go with that.

The arguments eventually come down to technical merit. Whichever one is best
will eventually be used. If not, the competition leads us to an arms race of
features. Everyone wins.

Nobody does well by there being no competition though, down that road lies
IE6.

~~~
danpalmer
Agreed, although for those who already see one as having 'won' on technical
merit, it might make sense for them to try and shift development to the future
of that project, rather than continue down a route that they believe will
always be inferior.

------
ChikkaChiChi
They should have gone with Tapir. That way we could have made "Calvin"-type
peeing stickers that spanned the entire back window of our pickup trucks.

Tapirs - The Super Soakers of the animal kingdom.

------
plorg
Nice adjective for the LTS.

------
happycube
Targ would've been better, IMO. ;)

------
dfrey
Dear Mark Shuttleworth,

It's not too late to switch the name to Titillating Tit.

------
teovall
[http://i.imgur.com/7ZAnqlh.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/7ZAnqlh.jpg)

------
zidar
It's gonna take a while, but I really woder what comes after Z.

~~~
DanBC
I hope W is Wombat related, and they do something for the Northern Hairy Nose
Wombat. They lost 10% of their entire worldwide population to dingoes (maybe a
single dingo) in the year 2000 / 2001\. It's one of the rarest animals on
Earth.

[http://www.wildlife.org.au/wildlife/speciesprofile/mammals/n...](http://www.wildlife.org.au/wildlife/speciesprofile/mammals/northern_hairy_nosed_wombat.html)

[http://www.australianfauna.com/northernhairynosedwombat.php](http://www.australianfauna.com/northernhairynosedwombat.php)

EDIT: I have no idea what they taste like, but if they're as nice as bacon we
can be sure they'd stop being as rare.

------
Zancarius
I was rather hoping for Tumultuous Tarsier.

------
Keyframe
So what happens after when they reach Z?

~~~
soapdog
They go to three letters, such as Annoyingly Angry Antelope...

------
Theodores
Although LTS releases are more reliable and better supported, I find the other
releases to be more exciting. Hence I will probably wait for 'Ubuntu 14.10
Unitarian Unicorn' or whatever it is called.

------
deviltry
Stupid name like all Android/Ubuntu releases.

~~~
ElliotH
...or you could call it 14.04 (and Android 2.3, 4.1 etc etc) if you don't like
easy to remember words. Let's face it 'Mavericks' and 'Blue' aren't much
better.

------
adrianlmm
I think "Tim Tebow" would have been an awesome name.

